# Why can't I play Bespelled?



## redzinzky (Apr 15, 2003)

I recently found the new Bespelled game on MSN gaming zone while at my boyfriends house. I have also played at work during breaks. I really like the game, problem is for some reason I cannot get it to load on my computer at home. I have noticed other people having similar problems, how do you fix it??? The game goes to the loading screen and then never loads. HELP!!!!


----------



## TruSake (Apr 16, 2003)

The game uses ActiveX, it might be preventing you to play it
try this for size
On the web page go to Tools > Internet Tools > Security (tab)
make sure Internet is highlighted and press Custom Level
The One that says "Initialized and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe"
says Enable
that should enable ActiveX

If not then update Microsoft Virtual Machine (VM) at
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
from there look for the latest VM and install it in

Try it


----------



## Eseous (Apr 20, 2003)

I dont have a warranty anymore but my PS2 is 30001 which is a very old version of it.... Obviously. I was wondering i have opened my PS2 to fix the lens and I am a big gameshark fan.......... Can i still send it in to get it fixed??? For free? Besides Shipping and handling


----------



## jjoanie11 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just go to Yahoo games. They have the same game only the name of it is Bookworm. I had the same problem with Bespelled, and I tried all the computer tweaking. Usually, if a game doesn't load or work on MSN, it will be on Yahoo, and it will work.

Good luck,
joanie


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

I can run almost any other online game in MSN's Zone but not BESPELLED. After checking different support pages, I found out that you cannot play this game online if you are using SUN JAVA! You must be using MS Java to run this game.


----------

